# my beloved MJ has lost the battle



## Evil Genius

Mj had another heart attack this afternoon and try as the doctors might there was nothing they could do.

He was my heart and my soul.


----------



## Muhlenberg

My heart goes out to you.    You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Connieh

Hugs to you,  I am so sorry.  Words escape me.


----------



## herodrx1

OMG!! I'm so sorry!  Words can not express my sympathy!


----------



## Froggyswife

MJ is gone?! OMG  I am just speechless.


----------



## FroggyinArk

Hugs and prayers from us as well EG, Jules just read the thread to me as i was coming online


we will miss him.


----------



## sweetinmaine

OMG...I am SO sorry to hear this!  If there is anything besides hugs & prayers that we can do..please let us know...My heartfelt sympathy to you


----------



## paigevz

I am so so sorry.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am in absolute Shock and tears.  I am so sorry EG.  I just can't believe it.


----------



## ZipaDeeDooDah

I am at a complete loss for words!!!? I am so sorry EG....the WPASADI boards will not be the same without MJ's humor.  Please know that we are here for you


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Words cannot even begin to express what I am feeling.  I am so very sorry.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

i am so sorry to hear this--you will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Narnian_Princess

Oh, God. I'm so sorry.  I didn't really know MJ but I am devastated right now.  I know there's nothing I can say that will even begin to help. I'm sorry. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Eclpz314

Some things are so very, very difficult to understand. I wish we could all be right beside you at this moment. Please know that I am truly sorry for your loss. I will be holding you in my thoughts and prayers. We are all here for you to lean on.


----------



## PixiePop

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## sam517

I am so very sorry to hear this.  If you need anything at all please just reach out and I'll do what I can for you.  He was a wonderfully funny man and will be sorely missed.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## JuneChickie

This is so Sad , IM so sorry .
You and your family  are  in my Prayers.


June


----------



## tevagirl

EG, I can't believe what I am reading. I am so very sorry for MJ's passing.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

My thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family EG. MJ will be missed around these boards. Take care of yourself & keep in touch when you can.


----------



## Princess89

OMG...very little things make me shed a tear. And I have more than one flowing. I'm in total shock.   I can't believe it. EG...I am so sorry.    I will hold you in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know if there is anything I can do


----------



## dumby

I am so so sorry for you loss.  There are no words to express how I feel right now.  MJ will truly be missed.  You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Plantlady

I'm so sorry to hear that. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Nancy

I just got home from work and saw this...I don't even know what to say. If there is ANYTHING I can do for you...anything at all (of course I am 9 hours away from you) let me know.


----------



## Kathring

I'm so sorry for your loss - and our loss as well!  I know that MJ is much loved here for so many different reasons!  My heart goes out to you & your family in this difficult time.  Many MANY hugs to you & yours, EG!!!!


----------



## julia & nicks mom

I am so sorry - I am sitting here in shock.  He was so much fun to have around here and I know everyone loved him.

May your love and memories provide you comfort in the days ahead of you.  He will always be in your heart.


----------



## Rhongepooh

Oh gosh, I don't know what to say either.  I am so sorry but you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## kendall

EG, I am so so sorry to read about MJ.    I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## sweetinmaine

If anyone would like EJ's address please PM either myself or ECLPZ314...we won't post it here but with her permission she said that we can pass it on...


----------



## Ty Pennington!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM SPEECHLESS

I AM HEARTBROKEN AND IN TEARS

ANYTHING ANYTHING AT ALL YOU NEED PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP 

WORDS CAN NOT EXPRESS THE FEELINGS

YOU ARE IN MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS


----------



## piglet too

I am so sorry.  Can not even put together the words to express what I want to say.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jeeves

Ty just called me and told me what happened. I am so sorry to hear about it. 
MY thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 3pirates

EG, I am so very sad to hear this news.  I'm at a loss as to what to say.  While I didn't "know" him I know he was a lovely man with a wonderful sense of humor who brought many laughs to many on this board so often.  My prayers go out to you, and I'm very, very sorry for this turn of events.  May God bless him.


----------



## ashjohnson80

I am truely sorry to hear this.  My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.     

This place won't be the same without him.


----------



## CT_Dad

EG...I'm sitting here in tears right now for a man I never met.  But that's how strong MJ's personality was...that he could reach out across these boards and make us laugh with him...and now miss him.

You'll certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care of yourself.  And be on the lookout...he's sure to have a last laugh somehow.


----------



## Melp

Oh wow   I just read this and though I didn't know him really, it brought tears to my eyes  .  He seemed like a nice and fun guy, and I was really hoping things would get better for him (and you as well.)  Seems like there have been so many tragedies to hit many of the WPASADI people but this one I think will touch all the most.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

Claire, I am so sorry. I'm in tears. I just, I don't even know what to say. I'm in shock ... Words cannot express what I'm feeling. You guys were my first real DIS buddies. I'm thinking about you guys...


----------



## paigevz

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Judge Rupert

This is so sad 

I wish I had gotten to know him better

my prayers


----------



## SNicksed

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## diznygirl

CT_Dad said:


> EG..*.I'm sitting here in tears right now for a man I never met. * But that's how strong MJ's personality was...that he could reach out across these boards and make us laugh with him...and now miss him.
> 
> You'll certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care of yourself.  And be on the lookout...he's sure to have a last laugh somehow.


----------



## sharlon

CT_Dad said:


> EG...I'm sitting here in tears right now for a man I never met.  But that's how strong MJ's personality was...that he could reach out across these boards and make us laugh with him...and now miss him.
> 
> You'll certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care of yourself.  And be on the lookout...he's sure to have a last laugh somehow.



You said this so well, CT_Dad.  I am so sorry for your loss EG.  My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Patnl34

I am soooo sorry to hear this sad news 
my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## DemonLlama

I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## Nennie

I'm so terribly sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## sumrmist

Im sorry for your loss EG. I never actively talked to him but rather we commented back and forth as we all do. However he did make my cool evil one alabama license plate with maleficent on it. Now here was someone I didnt really know who had taken enough notice to make me something like that. I dont know what to say to make things better for you but if I had a million words they still wouldnt be enough. We are all here for you !


----------



## sydally9367

EG,

   I am so, so sorry for your loss. I've never conversed with MJ and rarely posted at the same time(s), but I always enjoyed reading his posts and they ALWAYS brought a smile to my face. Someone with a personality that could shine through the internet is truly a rare trait and he will most certainly be missed. If there is anything any of us can do, please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Grumpy_Disney_Dad

EG my thoughts and prayers are with you right now. MJ was a true rare gem and often brought laughter from me and a giggle from Little Grumpy. Rest assured he will not be forgotten. Please take solace in the fact that you and your familly are in the the prayers of ALL of us here


----------



## Loves Disney

I am SO sorry!  I never really "knew" him, but I did have the absolute pleasure to read his posts and they always were the light in a dark tunnel. My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## maddi

EG....My heart breaks for you and your family.  If there is Anything...ANYTHING at all...that I can do, please just let me know.  I'm so deeply in shock.  Sending you the biggest hug and many many prayers to help you through this.

Maddi


----------



## marybet

I was so shocked when I read this, it is so hard to believe that we will not have MJ around to make us laugh.  I feel like many others that although we never met, I knew him.  Cheering for CB2 was such fun and all because I accepted his bribe of food and drink.  I will miss him.  

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## agnes!

OH. MY. GOD.

I had written to him, mentioning that his siggy had a misspelling in it.  Instead of SPACESHIP Earth, it was SpaceHIP Earth.  He wrote back on February 15th and gave me an award.  I'm posting his PM here:


			
				Mumbling Jumba said:
			
		

> In all the time I have had that up, no one noticed, so this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like something special for your siggie, send me a picture and I will make it for you.
> 
> Thanks.



so so sorry, 
agnes!


----------



## FergieTCat

I am so very, very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Aimee K

I am so sorry EG. I am so very sorry.  

MJ was the centerpiece to this community, and he will be missed.


----------



## Disney44

My deepest sympathy to you.  The love you two shared was even evident here on the board.  I'm so shocked to read this.  We were given such a gift to have him here posting yesterday.  He gave me so many giggles and smiles with his posts during the past couple months.  Please feel our hugs - you will be constantly in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## disneytraveler

Oh dear. I am so sorry to hear the news. If there is anything we can do for you EG . My prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## ter-moo

I am SO sorry to hear that.  MJ was always a true life-force, full of joy and fun here on the DIS.  Thank you for letting us know.  You will be in my prayers during this really hard time.


----------



## kimmikayb

I am so so sorry.  I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Rafiki Rafiki Rafiki

OMG, I am so sorry....


----------



## sweetspicy

I am so sorry.  Sending you tons of   .


----------



## Diznyfan68

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AngieWin

Thoughts and prayers for you.  He will be missed.


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

OMG!  That is heart breaking.  I am so very sorry for your loss.  It is so weird, you see somebody post so much you feel like you know them without ever meeting them.  It is devastating to hear such news.  I am sending tons of prayers your way!  Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## TPCShauna

EG, I am so very, very sorry for your loss.  These boards are so amazing.  We all "meet" people who touch our lives in such profound and meaningful ways and even though we never see their smile or hear their laugh ourselves, they become a part of our daily lives and mean so much to us all.

MJ brought happiness and was a friend to many people here and although none of us know exactly what you are going through, please know that he was loved by many here and will be sorely missed.

May God bless and keep you and your loved ones at this difficult time.


----------



## miss missy

Claire,

I am reading and crying.   I can't believe someone I never met in person has touched me like MJ did. I cry for the loss I feel for not having MJ here with us on the DIS and I cry for you Claire. I am so sorry hun. I wish I could be there to give you a ((((hug))))  

Please know I am here. Please know my prayers are with you. 

I am thinking of you and the kids. I will NEVER forget our MJ. May his spirit will always be around the DIS.


----------



## pokemon_master

Oh my god... This is so sad... I am gobsmacked...  I really don't know what to say about this...

 for you and everyone at this time..


----------



## Disneyaunt4

CT_Dad said:


> EG...I'm sitting here in tears right now for a man I never met.  But that's how strong MJ's personality was...that he could reach out across these boards and make us laugh with him...and now miss him.
> 
> You'll certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care of yourself.  And be on the lookout...he's sure to have a last laugh somehow.



CT_Dad you have expressed my feeling also. EG I am so very,very sorry. My prayers are with you and your family. If there is anything at all you need I am here for you.


----------



## thotfulspot

Oh no!  EG, I am so so very sorry to hear this awful news!  I'm sitting here in shock with tears in my eyes, wishing for the right words of comfort to appear, but all I can think of is:  Oh gosh.  

MJ was so special and so funny -- that sly sense of humor livened up these boards and touched probably more lives than he and you knew.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Evil Genius

Thank you all so very much for everything. I don't have the words the love and support from as so many have said tonight from people "I don't know" Maybe it should be said that it's people we haven't met face to face. Mike and I know each and everyone of you. We have shared your joy and your pain. You are the greatest friends we have. 

Thank you for the letters to mumbling jumba thread. It's beautiful, and it attests to the kindness and the humor that Mike had. He never understood until just very recently how much he meant to everyone here. I take solace knowing that he will carry on in your hearts.

Mike leaves behind his mom, his three children, and one very heartbroken wife. He certainly did not tiptoe through life. We had a wonderful 12 years together, everyday was an adventure and at the end we knew that we loved each other.

Thank you all again.


----------



## tinkamom

I am so sorry.


----------



## Eclpz314




----------



## 4chitlins

Dear EG. Please know that you are now and always will be in my thoughts and prayers. Long after this game, and these boards maybe, are gone. I will ALWAYS remember MJ and how he could make me smile even on my darkest days.We are here for you EG.


----------



## Viki

I am so very sorry


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

I'm so sorry.  I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## DR64

How tragic!   Definitely our thoughts and prayers are for you EG and MJ's entire family.


----------



## hiwaygal

OMG!!!

I just saw this...and I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## MelanieC

EG,
I am so sorry to hear about MJ.  Please know that my hearts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## lscarb

I am soooo sorry for your loss, As many have said i do not know either of you personaly but Have enjoyed messages by you both. And Many thought and prayers are with you at this difficult time!


----------



## pokemon_master

EG I just wanted you to know that the UK community is out for you too. 

Even people you haven't met on here are sending you wishes.  Of course, as am I.


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm so very sorry. You are in my prayers!!


----------



## debbiedoo

and prayers   

so sorry to hear about this


----------



## Kelly Ripa

I wish for better words to say...
And pray for peace and blessings to you..
..I'm so very sorry


----------



## MissMinnie

I am saddened to hear about your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## UrsulasMyHero

Oh EG,  My heart breaks for you .  His humor always made me smile, I can only imagine howt he brightened your world.  May your memories be happy ones.  Please remember that he is forever by your side, never far from us, only a whisper away.  

I wish you peace in this trying time.


----------



## miss missy

Evil Genius said:


> Thank you all so very much for everything. I don't have the words the love and support from as so many have said tonight from people "I don't know" Maybe it should be said that it's people we haven't met face to face. Mike and I know each and everyone of you. We have shared your joy and your pain. You are the greatest friends we have.
> 
> Thank you for the letters to mumbling jumba thread. It's beautiful, and it attests to the kindness and the humor that Mike had. He never understood until just very recently how much he meant to everyone here. I take solace knowing that he will carry on in your hearts.
> 
> Mike leaves behind his mom, his three children, and one very heartbroken wife. He certainly did not tiptoe through life. We had a wonderful 12 years together, everyday was an adventure and at the end we knew that we loved each other.
> 
> Thank you all again.


----------



## Rushdude

So sorry to hear of your loss.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## toony

My deepest sympathies to Evil Genius and her family and all of MJs friends. 

I'm not here very often at the moment. So much stress in RL. I didn't read all the threads the last week, so I'm really shocked now to find out that MJ is gone.

Though I didn't know him personally and wasn't on his team or squad, he was part of this amazing sympathetic community and I loved his creative threads and sense of humor. I'm more than sorry.


----------



## piggy

My prays are with you and your family, May God be with you every step of the way.


----------



## Mickey1122

Evil Genius, 
I am so sorry-this is devastating. MJ touched all of us, and words cannot describe the happiness he brought.


----------



## aldisneygrl

Evil Genius,

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shannonh

Oh EG, I'm so sorry to hear this. Words cannot express how sorry I am for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Evil Genius

I posted this on another thread but thought I'd put it here too.

This is the memorial card I picked out for Mike. 








AFTER GLOW



I'd like the memory of me

to be a happy one,

I'd like to leave an afterglow

of smiles when life is done.

I'd like to leave an echo

whispering softly down the ways,

Of happy times and laughing times

and bright and sunny days.

I'd like the tears of those who grieve,

to dry before the sun

Of happy memories that I leave

When life is done.
​


----------



## Ty Pennington!

Great Choice 
It Is A Beautiful Card


----------



## sweetinmaine

Claire...what a beautiful card!  Very fitting...


----------



## keishashadow

Just saw the thread, how devastated you must feel, so very sorry for your loss.  Hope your faith pulls you through.


----------



## 3pirates

Oh Claire, that is such a beautiful card...so fitting....


----------



## aldisneygrl

That is a beautiful card and sentiment.  Very fitting of MJ.  I am still feeling great sorrow for you and your family.    I will be praying for all of you.   We all loved MJ, and now he is our angel.


----------



## Nennie

EG -- What a beautiful card!  It truly seems like the perfect card for MJ.  Bless you!


----------



## schnerk




----------



## Breakfast@Tiffany's

So sorry to read about MJ, his spirit always shined through here.  I love his "not tiptoeing through life" quote in his signature, it says a lot about him.

EG, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maybelle

Oh my, I just got home from a weekend away and saw this post.  I am so sorry for your loss!

The memorial card is beautiful.

Please know my prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## 4chitlins

Beautiful


----------



## thptrek

Beautiful card and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tim Gunn

Claire  

I cannot begin to find the words to tell you how shocked and saddened I was to hear of Mike's death.

While I didn't know him long and never got to know him outside of this game, his memory will stay with me for a long time.  He was a kind, gentle soul who was 100% dedicated to you and to helping his team.  His sense of humor was second to none.  Just knowing him this short time has touched my life.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovetoscrap

That card is beautiful.  Now I am crying again.  I so wish I could be there


----------



## aengus

I can't find the words.  Sorry for your loss, and for the loss that many other DIS'ers are feeling.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ZipaDeeDooDah

The memorial card is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

Beautiful card...truly paradise...one of my favorite places.   And the poem...


----------



## VictoriaT

I am so sorry!! I just read!   

This is one of my favorite songs- sad, but it is a good way to think of him and yourself at this time:

He will raise you up on eagle's wings,
Bear you on the breath of dawn,
Make you to shine like the sun,
And hold you in the palm of His Hand

We are all here for you to hold your hand and help you!


----------



## Libby X 3

My heart just breaks for you. 

The memorial card is beautiful...

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CookieGVB

How awful!!


----------



## David Letterman

I can't even begin to express my sadness and devistation over this.  I saw that he was ill, but then I had read he was home and doing better.  I never imagined, this.

I had new PM's to read and in looking at my PM box notice that most of what I have in there are from MJ.  He was such a creative spirit, I have several Top Ten lists left that he wrote for me and I hadn't used yet.  He could find the humor in everything.  He made some lists that I was already working on, and his were much better.  He would have made a great writer for the real David Letterman.

Claire, if there is anything any of us can do, ever, please do not hesitate to ask.  You have a family here that loves you more than we can ever express.  Smilies are not enough, but they are all I can do right now so know this is real:    

​


----------



## wic0721

I'm am so sorry to hear about your loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## disney kid at heart

Evil Genius said:


> Mj had another heart attack this afternoon and try as the doctors might there was nothing they could do.
> 
> He was my heart and my soul.



Claire, my heart and prayers go out to all of you. I have enjoyed many days and nights on this board because of you, MJ and all on here. I know I know none of you , but I know all of well! We are all family and if there is anything I can do please let me know. God Bless All. MJ will be missed by everyone


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hugs from here - you know where I am and that I care.


----------



## Va-bear

EG,

I am just reading this horrible news. I'm so sorry and am sending my symapathy. MJ sure was an amazing, spirited, thought-provoking, and energizing teammate! He will always be remembered.

The card you picked is lovely. 

Take good care,
Virginia


----------



## pixie dust 112

I always enjoyed reading MJs posts.  What a great sense of humor! I'm so sorry for your devastating loss!  The memorial card you chose is truly beautiful!


----------



## dwheatl

EG, the memorial card is beautiful. I hope your memories of happier times and of MJ's love sustain you in this terrible time.


----------



## mrzrich

EG...just read the news...I am so sorry


----------

